# E0770 KX & medicare 2RY



## tiareads@yahoo.com (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to help someone get this paid:  2 qty E0770 KX (pt rec in each leg)
primary has paid.  Medicare is 2RY.

1st billed as:  2  E0770 KX LT RT
2nd billed:  2 E0770 KX

Each has denied 'invalid procedure code and/or modifier'
Can anyone help?

Thanks so much,
Tia


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 9, 2011)

I am not sure I am understanding how this was billed
did you enter as you have stated?  If so that is the problem
it should be entered as 2 E0770 KX LT RT  this would be need to be just the E0770 KX  You cannot use LT and RT on the same line so if you are billing for a total of 2 then for a DME you can enter 2 units under units and that should work.  or you can use 2 line items but I have my doubts on using the RT and LT modifier I would probably go with a 59 and I have my doubts on that,  I really feel just one line with 2 units is the best.  
I am confused over you have a second listing then.  Maybe I am missing something or misunderstanding, can you clarify?


----------



## tiareads@yahoo.com (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Debra,

It's been submitted 2 different times. I listed the the 2 times as 1st billed and 2nd billed.  T  She tried 1 line w/ 2 units " 2 E0770 KX" and still received 'invalid procedure code and/or modifier' denial.  I really appreciate the help.  I'll pass on your suggestion.
Thanks.


----------



## mhstrauss (Nov 10, 2011)

tiareads@yahoo.com said:


> Hi Debra,
> 
> It's been submitted 2 different times. I listed the the 2 times as 1st billed and 2nd billed.  T  She tried 1 line w/ 2 units " 2 E0770 KX" and still received 'invalid procedure code and/or modifier' denial.  I really appreciate the help.  I'll pass on your suggestion.
> Thanks.



Possibly needs the "NU" modifier if the unit is new?  We had a lot of trouble with DME claims to Medicare before we started using it, or the rental modifier, whichever applies to your office...just a suggestion...


----------

